# fotos encriptadas por un virus?

## ppkombo61

Hola.

Aunque no es un tema relativo a linux os pediria que me orientaseis.

Me han traido una carpeta con fotos encriptadas segun creo y no tengo ni ideaa que puede ser o que programa usar para solucionarlo.

Son de un amigo y estan todas las fotos de su vida.

Cada archivo tiene una extension diferente.

Una mustra de algunos los nombres con ls.

Gracias

3wvn3.7x3jq       83rm4c.s1cr       cx7mrdsc54.b5cuo  igc0803n.kz6      o6j941slzl.38f9l  tx4g15.7f0        zn6n59kb40.yni2

3x79h4im.h6tii    844yda.k7         cxgj0miw.k40p     ihgqat6h.18d      o6kka1y4.27tyi    ty3nfgqyi.al9     znc31.3n

3xiplt.r8         84mk8.q085q       cy4eeb7bc.9k64    ihx5yi.l7j        o7ww53.y3         ty6xbch.l6k       znmh6.73

3y48q.i4ls        84xm0.ukjr0       cyr5v8526o.8azy   ij1fj72w7u.6c2r   o8qsnthhl.4h3zv   tyffbg3.1f        znrx6rt.kr89z

3yowvt.m5         85ay22upj.7q      cyv3t3.qfq7       ij2vt24czs.vl5f2  o8sgz.w5          tz4cck.k1         znwtsckcb4.ov39g

3yy59kgg7r.4t     85m6b.8a5         cz3ks.v3          ijcay9uf.88ft     o8vk7.c5          u06acs0kw.6akm    zolft0m.qx4ob

3z23qt6i.g4       85o9zq.6wuv       czo1qu0f9p.s5n08  ijq6hxg.8l        o8zvjufe0.q7g0k   u0cfrleoet.2myh   zosqm4ngot.o7s

3z33zn.ed528      8632ds069.j6      d05ho79jpy.xy2    iktft3l1i.9e23    o902x7.1fr4       u17nya42.j85h8    zq0g0.ltj6f

3z7802ur80.yas6y  86cnrq.5nprm      d0869z4vv.7qa3    ikzxi9.90         o9ovkv.8n6        u1j72.35          zq6xvobl18.1gp0u

3z7e5.6x45        86flgv5k.b5       d0eyhbhs.m7       il56wrb.dma74     oa7g2yw.9rd       u1zn4keu3.d94     zrkklomk8.9g0

3z9m7z3lh.y1i     8762kho.8kemg     d0xt0b.3s80s      ime4m.0b6         ob55tdubbv.im1h7  u249f.f8dpo       zrnc2ua.9bl5

3zn2800xn.idd8a   87aiviirk.iv4b4   d198x.mn9         imesv7f9.f9       ob6tnykru.5tqgu   u4x416qm5d.x3qbl  zu3buemfa.frb0

402yvnwh51.11j3a  87k17.8u          d1mczh.9mfb9      ink5r1.x4         ob8r1tuv.n832     u5823daeti.8v     zufzmw7bp.95

409kgy.b46m       87xhyk.k3kcs      d1u9vy9ocg.7gy    innhdb599t.5a     obstb6e.l7nn1     u59b7h3dss.0s     zug9y37.2b7c

40i7pb.w7         882ox.7bq         d1v78gita.3peby   inu7540.so9       oc11bs.c6f8       u5k12iar.4k       zumjvew459.na2al

40m09d.j4         882pf.1b          d2p0uozew.d7b     io2mj.9g          ocv79nd.q0ywk     u5mjz38.w8        zupln7.h3y

412t069hp.01jp    884bdxny.3m2      d3337200.gob8     ioj11v07w.7czv    oe2on2.98         u5qvhlwx6o.y7tq   zuw7sp.5o

416cw.s7yh8       88dvrnxgv.gilc9   d3bxpjfmk4.9f     iosw18zjc.65      oeota8z8.e9       u68s8h.0w         zuzcm4.4ra2

41cfdogy.l8nq     88ffb1y3.6ey      d3jxvjz.0i5z      iougoms7.l2aqc    oerq5uk5.w4lh8    u6fuaeqnqw.8odx   zv3fqi.s9

41hux.gu83q       88kgk.j43q        d3pa9.s4          ip9jlxu.v2        oesb9.8nu0        u6mxg2y9qq.3l66t  zv6s1nr.fjo4z

4218v.7s          88n99.kwd9        d4d0k4.w2uc6      ipb4tx.ck9        of4e9d.7q         u6uuu.y4          zvvqpzyt3g.l7l8

42247.48v7        88pc41rr.fp9      d4gw4.43          iprt8utyj.wn8     of6j371f.c0y      u7m459k4b.4i2     zvzf5k154.0ynf

423y8f.ivv5       88r1g1h3.u6       d4ojbgw.382vh     iq35qi.m9pv7      of7or.05a         u80efxs7xs.a4     zvzq3.v7

42hfo3xy0p.e4     88rphai.gbx7      d4xwe7.uo7ae      iq3pjasl.l8d      og02c2.7mv        u8284e.611f7      zw1ove.1ao

----------

## pelelademadera

la verdad que nunca me ha pasado, mis fotos las tengo en 3 discos distintos para evitar ese tipo de problemas, en 2 pc, y en un externo, pero si realmente esta encriptado, y esta bien encriptado, podes tardar años en resolver el problema incluso con una pc potente... dudo que haya sido un virus, pero todo puede ser, hace rato que no me preocupo por los mismos

----------

## ppkombo61

Es cierto. Yo tengo mis cosas importantes en tres discos.

Lo triste es que ha perdido parte de su memoria por estupido.

No creo que se puedan recuperar, son miles de archivos.

Ni siquiera  guardo el disco original, solo una copia de sus fotos.

La proxima vez sera mas cuidadoso...espero.

Gracias.

----------

